# Our Collection



## khabirun (Jan 2, 2010)

Hello there guys, thought we might share some pictures of our mantids.

Here it goes..

Hierodula Sp. (Help with id anyone?)

Adult Female
































Phyllocrania paradoxa

Female Nymphs
















The Dude (4 wives he's gonna get)


----------



## khabirun (Jan 2, 2010)

Continued..

Male &amp; Female Nymphs











Hymenopus coronatus

Female Nymph





















Adult Female


----------



## khabirun (Jan 2, 2010)

Continued

Theopropus elegans

Female Nymph





















Adult Female with Ooth





















Creobroter Sp

Female Nymph


----------



## khabirun (Jan 2, 2010)

Continued

Same Creobroter Sp.

Female Nymph






Adult Female
















Deroplatys desiccata

Female Nymph


----------



## khabirun (Jan 2, 2010)

Continued

Deroplatys desiccata

Male Nymph
















Deroplatys lobata

Adult Male











Adult Female


----------



## khabirun (Jan 2, 2010)

Continued

Deroplatys truncata

Adult Male





















Adult Female


----------



## khabirun (Jan 2, 2010)

Continued

Lastly, Toxodera beieri

Female Nymph



















































Some pictures of males aren't taken as they're way too busy flying off everywhere.

[SIZE=36pt]Please Enjoy![/SIZE]


----------



## Katnapper (Jan 2, 2010)

I enjoyed, I enjoyed!!  Many great species.


----------



## Rick (Jan 2, 2010)

Wow. I like the Deroplatys truncata and of course the Toxodera.


----------



## Katnapper (Jan 2, 2010)

Rick said:


> Wow. I like the Deroplatys truncata and of course the Toxodera.


Me too... but don't forget the _T. elegans.... _I think that is one of my favorites you've shown (in addition to all the _Deroplatys _species).


----------



## khabirun (Jan 2, 2010)

Thanks for comments guys.


----------



## Guy'n'Jane (Jan 2, 2010)

Wow, fantastic photo's and amazing collection of mantids. We loved the green ghost, beautiful colour


----------



## C.way (Jan 3, 2010)

wow, love those t. elegans and dead leafs sp., so interesting


----------



## yen_saw (Jan 3, 2010)

Thanks for sharing the wonderful pics Shaik! The Toxodera is really freaky! i like it


----------



## sufistic (Jan 3, 2010)

yen_saw said:


> Thanks for sharing the wonderful pics Shaik! The Toxodera is really freaky! i like it


Which Shaik are you refering to bro lol. The Toxo is actually very docile and soft to the touch.


----------



## Katnapper (Jan 3, 2010)

sufistic said:


> Which Shaik are you refering to bro lol.


What other one besides you is there? :huh:


----------



## kamakiri (Jan 3, 2010)

Many thanks for sharing those pictures!  

I'm impressed, amazed, and jealous all at once!


----------



## sufistic (Jan 3, 2010)

Katnapper said:


> What other one besides you is there? :huh:


All our male siblings have names beginning with 'Shaik'. My baby boy is a 'Shaik' too lol.



kamakiri said:


> Many thanks for sharing those pictures!  I'm impressed, amazed, and jealous all at once!


When it's a bit warmer in the West, we'll sell whatever we have in culture.


----------



## Emile.Wilson (Jan 3, 2010)

so jealous :wub:


----------



## khabirun (Jan 3, 2010)

Yea I'm a Shaik too..lol


----------



## Nosy be (Jan 3, 2010)

So awesome!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chrisnoahdana (Jan 3, 2010)

Great Pics very nice too see !  you lucky warm people im freezing here in NY I wanna move there!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 4, 2010)

[SIZE=14pt]wow that Toxodera beieri is so cool I did nt know any1 had any, your D.D.'s are so cool my I keep togetherand they are just claim, And your D.T.'s are cool I have some too and they are just claim lil buggers too.[/SIZE]

Cool pics


----------



## yen_saw (Jan 4, 2010)

sufistic said:


> Which Shaik are you refering to bro lol. The Toxo is actually very docile and soft to the touch.





khabirun said:


> Yea I'm a Shaik too..lol


Haha! yep all the mantis 'Shaik' out there... probably only both of you from Singapore, we mantis keepers are rare breed :lol:


----------



## sufistic (Jan 4, 2010)

yen_saw said:


> Haha! yep all the mantis 'Shaik' out there... probably only both of you from Singapore, we mantis keepers are rare breed :lol:


This is true bro. People in Singapore are like, 'What? You keep mantids? Wierd!"


----------



## leviatan (Jan 4, 2010)

I'm really jealous !! Especially for Deroplatys spp and T. elegans !


----------



## daurican (Jan 4, 2010)

Awesome species and pictures!


----------



## C.way (Jan 5, 2010)

sufistic said:


> This is true bro. People in Singapore are like, 'What? You keep mantids? Wierd!"


At least there are more Singaporean keepers there than your neighbor here, mantis keeper here=strange, lol, those who stand above the treasure do not appreciate it...


----------



## khabirun (Jan 6, 2010)

Well Sufistic just bought us a macro lens, and here's me trying it out, still need to work on it though, anyway i hope it looks nice.

T.elegans






















H.coronatus











P. Paradoxa


----------



## khabirun (Jan 6, 2010)

Continued.

D.desiccata
















T.beieri





















Enjoy, more to come.


----------



## yen_saw (Jan 6, 2010)

Nice closeup shot Shaik  Do you have more Creobroter sp. pics?


----------



## khabirun (Jan 6, 2010)

yen_saw said:


> Nice closeup shot Shaik  Do you have more Creobroter sp. pics?


Not yet my man, tomorrow maybe. It's bedtime here hehe.


----------



## yen_saw (Jan 6, 2010)

oppsss sorry  forgotten it is almost midnight there in Singapore. Looking forward for more pics!


----------



## tier (Jan 6, 2010)

I like your new lens ;-)

regards


----------



## Katnapper (Jan 6, 2010)

I absolutely love those close-up face shots!


----------



## Mantibama (Jan 6, 2010)

What a great collection. Mad props.


----------



## yeatzee (Jan 6, 2010)

Remember when using macro lenses... there is never enough depth of field (the bigger the F-stop the better but dont go past F/16)

Edit: also try to have atleast 1/80 shutter speed


----------



## khabirun (Jan 7, 2010)

yeatzee said:


> Remember when using macro lenses... there is never enough depth of field (the bigger the F-stop the better but dont go past F/16)Edit: also try to have atleast 1/80 shutter speed


I'm sorry yeatzee I have no idea what you just said, I'm a noob when it comes to using the camera, would you care to explain? So I can take better pictures, Thanks!


----------



## ZoeRipper (Jan 7, 2010)

I'll let him explain about the F stuff.

But the shutter speed of 1/80 means the shutter is open for one eightieth of a second.

Most point and shoot cams have a 1/64 shutter speed (in my personal experience) but the one I've got now has a 1/400 minimum! Yee haw!


----------



## yeatzee (Jan 7, 2010)

khabirun said:


> I'm sorry yeatzee I have no idea what you just said, I'm a noob when it comes to using the camera, would you care to explain? So I can take better pictures, Thanks!


No problem  

Most macro lenses (yours does not seem to be an exception) go to a max magnification of 1:1 (at this point you do not need to know what that means exactly so dont worry about it  ) and at this magnification even the slightest shaking of the hands will blur the picture. because of this I recommend no less than 1/80 sec. shutter speed (use M mode) for now. The aperture or "F-stop" can be read about here http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/F-number

Basically use M mode and try to shoot for a faster shutter speed than 1/80 sec. (unless using a flash) and an aperture of no more than F/16 but between your lenses minimum and F/16 (the larger the number the better generally in macro (bigger the number the more depth of field i.e. more in focus))

its all about getting enough in focus, without it being blurry, and having enough light to do so. Its a constant struggle


----------



## sufistic (Jan 7, 2010)

Tried taking a couple shots using yeatzee's tip.






















Does this work yeatzee?


----------



## khabirun (Jan 7, 2010)

Waddup, I tried to use the manual function and changed it to 1/80 and i got these, I hope its ok.


























Still quite bad imo, anymore tips?


----------



## yeatzee (Jan 7, 2010)

Some are still blurry. Shoot for 1/100 or more and try that. Also, what F-stop was used? What is your lighting setup?

I'll give this as an example. Look at the top of the crown. See how small an area is in focus? See how its just enough to get the eyes in focus and a good portion of the head? I believe this was shot in between F/16 and F/11 with a shutter speed of 1/180 (but I was using extension tubes). For you, try atleast F/8 and if there is enough light go higher to f/11 or above but dont go past F/16 (or diffraction will occur).






(always shoot for the eyes in focus if nothing else)


----------



## khabirun (Jan 7, 2010)

Dude I must say, you got leetskillz.


----------



## Eoullis (Jan 7, 2010)

khabirun said:


> Continued.D.desiccata
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, can't do that with my phone camera! Gorgeous shots and specimens. Thanks for sharing. oops didn't mean to repost all the pics...sorry


----------



## revmdn (Jan 7, 2010)

Nice bugs.


----------



## khabirun (Jan 9, 2010)

Here you go Yen, some pictures of the Creobroter sp. And yes yeatzee it's still not good :lol: . Still trying to play around with it.


----------



## Rick (Jan 9, 2010)

This picture reminded me of gremlins.


----------



## sufistic (Jan 9, 2010)

Rick said:


> This picture reminded me of gremlins.


LOL yeah, that's exactly what my wife said.


----------



## ABbuggin (Jan 9, 2010)

haha your right Rick!

Oh, by the way, great pics.  As you practice, you'll learn something that you cant figure out in a book. How to me more stable.  As yeatzee was saying about the shutter speed, this will be your best friend for clear shots. The faster it is, the less likely they will be blurry (as long as they are in focus). But just to make things even more complicated, the shorter the shutter speed, the more detail you have. :wacko: 

For example, look at this pic:






I used something like 400 shutter speed because I didn't have a tripod with me. I was only able to do this though because I had a lot of light (bright sunny day) using a shutter speed this fast basically eliminated any body movement. But, you have to be in focus. (In reality, this photo is crystal clear, photobucket blurred it a tiny amount  )

Keep on practicing, you'll get there.


----------



## khabirun (Jan 9, 2010)

ABbuggin said:


> Oh, by the way, great pics.  As you practice, you'll learn something that you cant figure out in a book. How to me more stable.  As yeatzee was saying about the shutter speed, this will be your best friend for clear shots. The faster it is, the less likely they will be blurry (as long as they are in focus). But just to make things even more complicated, the shorter the shutter speed, the more detail you have. :wacko: I used something like 400 shutter speed because I didn't have a tripod with me. I was only able to do this though because I had a lot of light (bright sunny day) using a shutter speed this fast basically eliminated any body movement. But, you have to be in focus. (In reality, this photo is crystal clear, photobucket blurred it a tiny amount  )
> 
> Keep on practicing, you'll get there.


Thanks for the tip man, at least now i understand shutter speeds better.


----------



## sbugir (Jan 9, 2010)

Rick, you're right. Gremlins.

I must say, nice pics, and AB that pic is sick.


----------



## yeatzee (Jan 9, 2010)

AB, run that pic through an unsharp mask and host it on flickr.... it will look 100x better than the already great image it is.


----------



## Opivy (Jan 9, 2010)

I have to agree- Very well done Yeatzee =)


----------



## yeatzee (Jan 9, 2010)

khabirun said:


> Here you go Yen, some pictures of the Creobroter sp. And yes yeatzee it's still not good :lol: . Still trying to play around with it.


Love this shot! those eyes are incredible! Now take her outside with a more flattering background (bokeh) and do whatever you did in this shot.

(thanks Opivy!)


----------



## yen_saw (Jan 11, 2010)

Thanks for Creobroter pic Shaik  Best of luck with them.

Also, wonderful Toxodera pic clsoe up! Please keep her to adult. I have never seen the ootheca from Toxodera sp. would love to see one even if it is not fertile


----------



## agent A (Jan 12, 2010)

yen_saw said:


> Please keep her to adult. I have never seen the ootheca from Toxodera sp. would love to see one even if it is not fertile


I agree with Yen! I am literally chanting "Take a pic of the ooth!" over and over and over again! :lol: :lol:


----------



## kamakiri (Jan 12, 2010)

khabirun said:


>


You *nailed* the focus on this one!  

Are you using a diopter or "close-up" attachment lens? What camera are you using?

And when I'm shooting macro, I have a tendency to stick to_ f_/16, and the max synch speed of the camera (usually 1/200 or 1/250) when using flash.


----------



## sufistic (Jan 12, 2010)

kamakiri said:


> You *nailed* the focus on this one!  Are you using a diopter or "close-up" attachment lens? What camera are you using?
> 
> And when I'm shooting macro, I have a tendency to stick to_ f_/16, and the max synch speed of the camera (usually 1/200 or 1/250) when using flash.


Hey kamakiri, my bro's at work right now so I'm gonna reply for him lol. He's using an attachment lens and our camera is a Panasonic Lumix DMC-FZ50. We're gonna try out the way you do it just to get an understanding how all this works.


----------



## kamakiri (Jan 12, 2010)

sufistic said:


> Hey kamakiri, my bro's at work right now so I'm gonna reply for him lol. He's using an attachment lens and our camera is a Panasonic Lumix DMC-FZ50. We're gonna try out the way you do it just to get an understanding how all this works.


Cool. Found a copy of your manual here:

http://sils.unc.edu/itrc/its/lab_resources...FZ50-manual.pdf

It looks like your Aperture is limited to_ f_/11, so I'd try: ISO 200 or 400, 1/250, f/11. Also try higher shutter speeds like 1/500, if possible. With many CCD cameras, the sync limit can be pretty high, like 1/2000.

There may be limits to how sharp the attachment close-up lens can get beyond the center, which looks pretty sharp.

Hope that helps!


----------



## PhilinYuma (Jan 12, 2010)

kamakiri said:


> Cool. Found a copy of your manual here:http://sils.unc.edu/itrc/its/lab_resources...FZ50-manual.pdf
> 
> It looks like your Aperture is limited to_ f_/11, so I'd try: ISO 200 or 400, 1/250, f/11. Also try higher shutter speeds like 1/500, if possible. With many CCD cameras, the sync limit can be pretty high, like 1/2000.
> 
> ...


Not much to add to Kamakiri's comments. Yes, F11 is yr minimum aperture. The ISO on these Panasonic cameras goes up to an absurd 1600, absurd, because although the Venus III engine is an improvement over the II on the old FZ30 and FZ18, which was very smeary at high ISO, it is still far from perfect, and Kamakiri's advice will give you pix with less noise.

Obviously, decreased F stop and increased shutter speed can only be compensated for, on camera, by higher ISOs, so the answer is to use a studio setup with LOTS of light! Are you using a Panasonic closeup lens? The ones that I have used only increase the distance from the object at which you can focus the camera. Is that the case with yours?


----------



## khabirun (Jan 14, 2010)

Wow thanks guys. I really don't know what to say but thanks a lot, hope it'll help me a great deal.


----------



## sufistic (Jan 30, 2010)

Been having a lotta hatches recently. Need to clear some rack space.

Hatchling shelf:







_Acromantis sp. IGM 181_

L3 nymph (12 nymphs, 2 ooths in incubation)






_Creobroter sp. IGM 174_

L1 nymph (53 nymphs, 2 ooths in incubation, 1 mated adult female)






_Deroplatys lobata_

L2 nymph (41 nymphs, 2 ooths in incubation, 1 mated adult female)






_Gongylus gongylodes_

L1 nymph (14 nymphs, 3 ooths in incubation) (Thanks Kev!)






_Hymenopus coronatus_

L1 nymph (44 nymphs, 1 mated adult female, 1 unmated adult female, 1 adult male, 3 subadult female, 2 subadult male)






_Odontomantis sp._

L4? nymph (10 nymphs)






_Statilia sp._

L5? nymph (10 nymphs)






_Theopropus elegans IGM 175_

L2 nymph (16 nymphs, 6 mated adult females, 1 unmated adult female, 8 ooths in incubation)


----------



## Katnapper (Jan 30, 2010)

Beautiful and diverse collection! :wub: I wish you the very best with all!!!!


----------



## agent A (Jan 30, 2010)

T. elegans looks a lot like Creobroter, especially as nymphs. I think your nymph pic of T. elegans is a male


----------



## sufistic (Jan 30, 2010)

Katnapper said:


> Beautiful and diverse collection! :wub: I wish you the very best with all!!!!


Thanks Becky. Much appreciated.



agent A said:


> T. elegans looks a lot like Creobroter, especially as nymphs. I think your nymph pic of T. elegans is a male


That's right Alex, they do look similar. But breeding them is a tad bit difficult than _Creobroter sp_. You think that one's a male? I haven't really tried to sex them. Maybe I should already.


----------



## agent A (Jan 30, 2010)

sufistic said:


> You think that one's a male? I haven't really tried to sex them. Maybe I should already.


I have sexed Creobroter gemmatus at L3. I have a little microscope thingy. hold on a sec...

This is what I use to sex them!


----------



## sufistic (Jan 31, 2010)

agent A said:


> I have sexed Creobroter gemmatus at L3. I have a little microscope thingy. hold on a sec...This is what I use to sex them!


Nice Alex.


----------



## agent A (Jan 31, 2010)

sufistic said:


> Nice Alex.


thanks. you should seriously get one. You can see the whole structure of the genitalia real easily with one of those pocket microscopes.


----------

